# Nanobsd: Which part of the boot processes the /cfg mount and copy please?



## JamesElstone (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi All,

Quick Q: Which part of the boot processes the /cfg mount and copy into /etc when using NanoBSD builder?

I have seen that /etc/rc.initdiskless handles copy items from /conf understandibly but cannot find any reference to /cfg...

Any pointers please!

Kr,
James


----------

